# Avatar Sequel Already In Works



## MA-Caver (Jan 16, 2010)

> http://thecelebritycafe.com/feature/%E2%80%98avatar%E2%80%99-sequel-already-planned-01-14-2010
> 
> James Cameron has had a sequel for Avatar planned from the beginning.
> Karla Casillas
> ...


It also introduces a new character which will wreak havoc on the humans in the film... The character will pretend to be a lowly helper but instead just by being himself things do not go well for the humans on the planet.


----------



## kungfu penguin (Jan 18, 2010)

cool   i loved the 1st movie  would love to see a prequel that just deals with the pandorians and how the evolved or came about


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 18, 2010)

That picture just creeps me out Caver....


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jan 18, 2010)

how do you say Bean in  Navi?


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 18, 2010)

Please tell me this is not going to be a Jar-Jar Binks kind of character ....


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2010)

shesulsa said:


> Please tell me this is not going to be a Jar-Jar Binks kind of character ....



It sure sounds that way


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 18, 2010)

shesulsa said:


> Please tell me this is not going to be a Jar-Jar Binks kind of character ....


Cameron isn't stupid enough to do that. The Bean Avatar was just a joke. 
I still haven't seen it (the original) but will probably wait til it comes out on DVD... personal budget doesn't allow for $12.00 movie tickets anyway.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jan 18, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> I still haven't seen it (the original) but will probably wait til it comes out on DVD... personal budget doesn't allow for $12.00 movie tickets anyway.


 
I hear ya on that. You might rethink that however and make an exception; this is one of those see-it-first-on-the-big-screen films, like Star Wars for instance, that won't be nearly  as impressive on your tv set at home. Especially since (I'm guessing) you can't see it on your tv in 3D.


----------

